
Verizon Digital Operates 20k Servers - bigmstone
https://medium.com/@verizondigital/using-stackstorm-to-automate-support-for-20-000-servers-4b47ae3a4e98
======
nmaludy
Very interesting use case here. Would love to get more technical details on
the scale-out process. The author mentioned two pieces:

\- Turning down the data retention period in the database. Wonder how long
data is kept?

\- Scaling out with additional worker nodes. Curious what st2 processes got
scaled out? st2actionrunner, st2rulesengine, st2api?

Any other tips/tricks?

